# smith and wesson 629 performance center



## scatter15 (Nov 18, 2009)

Have a new toy and wanted to put a scope on it,, but the fact. rail is so far forward,  The scope hangs over end of gun.....It is the competitor model,,,,,ANY SUGGESTIONS???????????????Thanks and have a great week...........scatt............


----------



## The Terminator (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a PC with the same type of rail on the barrel. I would use a short length red dot. Don't let the price of one fool you. Even an inexpensive dot can handle a 44 mag. BTDT.  Here is a photo of the long barreled version in 500 mag.


----------



## scatter15 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks 4 info man and have a gr8 week,,,,,,,,,,,scatt,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

